# Amazon Music?



## Jericho (Dec 23, 2011)

Got mail from Amazon today that I get access to their 'Amazon Music' service - ad free - all included in my Prime subscription. 

Has anyone else experienced Amazon Music that could weigh in? Currently running our family on Spotify for a monthly fee, so this may be quite appealing if it's a decent service.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I subscribe to Amazon Music monthly because although you get free music from Amazon Prime......you can't build your own playlists.

If you already have Amazon Prime and don't care to build your own playlists it is a great perk.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Ive used Amazon music for a year now. Usually to build my own playlists and on demand music. But a month or so ago, they made the on-demand part of the premium package, meaning you have to pay an additional $8/mo or so (above the Prime fee). You can still play music ad free, but you don't get to pick exact songs and there's only so many skips allowed. Kind of cheap if you ask me. There's some All Access playlists you have that you can skip and choose all you want.
Podcasts are free too, I've used a couple.
I don't think they have anywhere near the 'curated' playlists that spotify does. But if you just want ad-free music, then for sure, it's already included in Prime.


----------



## Simon Says (Jan 5, 2013)

Jericho said:


> Got mail from Amazon today that I get access to their 'Amazon Music' service - ad free - all included in my Prime subscription.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced Amazon Music that could weigh in? Currently running our family on Spotify for a monthly fee, so this may be quite appealing if it's a decent service.


We have amazon music premium. We have the family plan (5 subscriptions), we pay up front for the year which reduces the cost. We only need 3 of the 5 so we let two others outside our family and household use the other two and they each pay for 20% of the total cost.

Both myself and kids agree it's better than spotify, the interface etc. Additionally the artists are paid better then they are paid by spotify. IMO spotify and amazon are the top two, we just like amazon better.

I don't think you can beat the price either if you need a family plan.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I find it easy to use and listen to downloaded podcasts and music on my solo road trips. It is inlcuded in amazon prime so I don't see a need to subscribe to spotify or pay for premium.


----------

